# kayak fishing life jacket



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

i am looking for a fairly inexpensive but good quality fishing kayak life jacket. Any recommendations and price ranges would be great thanks!!!


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Extrasport Osprey is a good one. Lots of pockets. $75 or so at Bass Pro, Wild River Outfitters.


----------



## PLASTIC BOAT (Jul 13, 2007)

Buy a good one your life depends on it.

I have this one from NRS. My favorite has a mesh back & works well with the higher back of a sit on top









http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product.asp?pfid=2150&deptid=1682

and this one from extrasport








http://www.extrasport.com/product/pfds/fishing/osprey.aspx


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I also have the Extrasport Osprey and love it.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

That Extrasport sure is nice. It looks like a tactical vest for Spec. Ops.


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

I also have the same one from NRS that Plastic has. It is super comfy witht the high back and all the pockets are great for storage. If you are going to get one, spend a few more bucks and get a good one that is comfty and will last.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I have the Osprey also and would feel naked on the water without it. Comfortable and lots of pockets and D rings to hang/store stuff. I keep a whistle with lanyard in one pocket along with a laminated copy of my license.


----------



## DredRum (Oct 24, 2005)

*life jacket*

patagonia, will work with all higher back seats without having to feel it on your back, very comfortable.
Lee W


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

redgrappler said:


> That Extrasport sure is nice. It looks like a tactical vest for Spec. Ops.


Depending on what you put in the pockets, it could be. I often use mine for Speck Ops.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

That NRS is nice. I use it and can put a hand held VHF, flare gun, cell phone, smokey treats as well as leader/hooks in a zip lock no problem. Carabeaner's on the shoulder straps to secure those electronics work very well. 

Skunk


----------

